# I'm Taking A Terrible Risk I Know.....But...



## Dave Hadden (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I can handle it.

Here's a link to a story I wrote about 12 years ago now.

It's interesting how things sometimes come back around in ones life.
I remember huffing and puffing in the hot summer sun carrying those building blocks used to cover over the creek, back when I was 18 years old.
At the time I wrote this story that was 35 years before. Quite a few coho salmon made their way through that tunnel over the years. Now we have a completely daylighted creek with two branches supporting coho and chum salmon, cutthroat trout and a variety of wildlife, all within a couple hundred feet of an industrial area. Amazing what can be accomplished when you put your mind to it.

Take care.

http://bcheritage.ca/pacificfisheries/webzine/issu26.html


----------

